# Last time i listen to Rawprawns advice



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Where you went wrong son, is you forgot to piss in the pot plant - or even better, piss in the wardrobe









Driving the porcelain bus and repeating a thousand times "Oh god. Oh God" will do you no good at all. You need to spring out of bed, bright eyed and bushy tailed, even if you feel like you're dying and say to your lovely AEEGF "LETS DO SOMETHING SPECIAL TODAY DARLIN. I'M FEELING GREAT"

Really messes with their heads :twisted:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

by now gatesy your dog impressions should be spot on , barf, barf, barf ,barf


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I tell thee, that porcelain god has much to answer for :twisted: !!!!!

TWELVE hours of praying needed to feel better :lol: :lol: :lol: . Thats got to be a new PB, should add that to your sig :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

you didn't expect any sympathy did you ??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcx+NAwAAEDfgEAScOeIGpCgkKo///+gMAE7WlsNTEjUaB6J+ogbUDRoYhtQNTEaKep6IGg0xNGgDQ0A00SYKPRpqJp+qaBkyAPUGjMgG+T9cEJeijppxhbjDlzL/xVGBLO6fow5/z7m5yb3JrcUfWPNO+aDjkh4YZFY/4bwSToSWgrm3c9vGrYtLtUd2PW0gu74qJjVLg0pry1KgpwPgYeWAGbKPGe8MCHBpDIJalCu8CBfElL2BYlPQ0Mb8fz3sNGZS+22Kw4AtM66aYxoDbM2swQy9SMBl2RCsFTYUUMJ1XauaPG2l3MNkZ3tJWTJMxetMaE2iBrlH6cpQMUmGVgkSsg0cIy6liMTRb5xGDaiDZ/MaFDerzSku1QBurQ3Br6pBEDnTX2MkkWPacBrNYKGKSEoH4HSLILIrYBIIOoZQrRVcKPT/F3JFOFCQzH40DA=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Pure Gold, strange how they expect to get sympethy when the shoe is on the other foot.. 
Anyway, don't want to add any kind of serious note to this post, well done Gatesy, well handled I say. 
Occy, I think I'll give that plan a go, minus the football, I'm sure there will be some kind of online gaming match that will replace that though, and seeing how my missus doesnt eat fish, makes it even better!


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

The way to get in to the house at 3am is to go to the garden shed, start the mower and get stuck into the front lawn.

Works every time!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Flump said:


> I tell thee, that porcelain god has much to answer for :twisted: !!!!!
> 
> TWELVE hours of praying needed to feel better :lol: :lol: :lol: . Thats got to be a new PB, should add that to your sig :lol: :lol:


The wisdom of the years is shown by Mick, Paul and Jack and well worth following Gatesy.

Like Flump thats was a sterling effort at the throne and I had forgotten those nights, but some past pain was recalled after reading your post :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah yes, the irony of the female of the species...they can't truly respect you unless you at least occasionally do the things that they hate.

I think the rationale goes something like: "If he's doing this thing that I hate, he must in some way be superior to me, or why else would he be doing it"

That's classic. I'm just glad that Rawprawn didn't tell you that you need to throw up on her back once a month to keep her under control Gatesy! :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gatesy, the problem was you got home too early...... at least get home when the sun starts to rise and knock on the door and ask her to join you out side to watch the sunrise.....when she remarks that it is nice and peaceful that time of the morning agree with her and head off to bed.....she will either join you in bed or stay up and leave you to sleep.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Long-term benefits are worth it trust me. If she didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get angry and you didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t feel sick you wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be doing it right.

Next time try some of these options for toilets (some of my personal favourites).

-Opening the fridge lifting the lid on the vegetable crisper and urinating in it
-Lifting the lid on the laundry hamper and pissing in that
-Urinating in her hand bag

Warning all these option have a two-day blast zone but each will last you two months of sobriety.

Happy to help.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Next time try some of these options for toilets (some of my personal favourites).
> 
> -Opening the fridge lifting the lid on the vegetable crisper and urinating in it
> -Lifting the lid on the laundry hamper and pissing in that
> ...










http://smiley.onegreatguy.net/lmao.gif

Prawner, you are a legend mate. Pissed myself laughing


----------

